# It finally happen....Need a new Pellet Grill...Calling Rec-Teq Owners/Users?



## civilsmoker (Sep 22, 2021)

After almost 11 years of use my Memphis pellet has transitioned over to be more of a meat destroyer rather than a meat maker so its time for a new one.  I've thought about getting new guts for it as the body is still pristine, but I really dislike the pellet hopper size and design (it doesn't feed all pellets so you have to tend it often!!) so I'm going to part out the cart and shelves for other projects.

So that said I'm leaning toward rec-teq and would like to hear the pluses and minuses from owners....

RT-590, I don't do a lot of large cooks and this has the similar grill area as my current grill - Owners, do you wish you had a 700 all the time or only some of the time or not at all?
RT-700 (like the 6 year warr!), Bigger but bigger isn't always better how does it do for just 2 ribs or 1-2 butts.  This is typically the cook for me or a bird or two and a single turkey - Owners, does it seem too big for most cooks or do you notice...What would you like to have that it doesn't.
RT-1250, Featured out 700...I would get the shelve and extra rack for the 590 or 700 if I go with either of these but the 1250 has the lid lip....nice feature as my wife likes the grills looking sharp. - Owners, thoughts on a accessorized 700 (front shelf and extra shelf) vs the 1250? is the cast deflector, stronger shelf (side and front), sliding upper shelf, and lid lip work the extra (ie 230 over the accessorized 700)....?

A big plus and minus I'm looking for is that I do live in an area that often has 10-15 mph wind and we have temps under 55 degrees for about 5 months out of the year and I smoke all winter.  My question with the 590 is wind is a problem with the exhaust vents directly in the CC vs say the stack on the 700?  The other question for both is how do they do at temps near 30 deg?  Do they hold temp and what is the general increase in pellet burn (rough %)  The Grilla Grill with the double bottom skin has peaked my interest because of the amount of cooler temp smoking I do.

Thanks and would appreciate any constructive feedback!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 22, 2021)

Not a customer of theirs but I did get this email this morning. I was also considering the RT 700 before I found the MBGF 1050. Even visited their facilities in Evans Ga .
FWIW I've heard great things about their customer service










						RT-590 Wood Pellet Grill
					

The RT-590 wood pellet grill is sized for your family and priced for your wallet. If you find the RT-700 is too much grill for you, and the RT-340 is too small, the RT-590 with 592 square inches will be the perfect grill for you.




					www.recteq.com


----------



## sandyut (Sep 22, 2021)

I have the RT-700 and LOVE everything about it.  the size is great for a 2-3 racks of ribs, couple buts or a couple smallish briskets.  I even picked up the large inside shelf for jerky cooks.  Its just two of us here and its great.  I really cant say enough good things about the smoker and the company.  Just killer!!   Ive had min RT700 for three years and I run it year round on the east bench of SLC.  Ge tthe winter cover/blanket thing and you will be smoking year round.  it will use a bit more pellets when its real cold, but a guys gotta eat.  the 1250 is killer.  the front shelf is pretty much needed IMO.  not sure how the math works out between adding the shelf to the 700 vs going the 1250.  Both will make you happy.  feel free to reach out with any specific questions.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm in the same camp as Dave. Got the RT-700 and absolutely love it. There's nothing I'd change. You can cook something small,, you can easily do multiple large cuts, it'll do low temp / extreme smoke for sausage and bacon, or you can get it high enough to flash blast a steak. I also love that it has a 40 pound hopper. It has been absolutely bullet proof and performed flawlessly. I tend to use it on occasions when I have a lot of stuff going on and can't give the stick burner the attention that it needs....except for doing sausage and bacon. The Rec Tec is without doubt my go-to for those. One thing to note though, the type of thermometer they use shows temps about 10% higher than the actual grate temp. It seemed odd at first but it's consistent so very easy to adjust for. I will also say that their customer service is second to none. I only had to call once but they were amazingly helpful and friendly. If you smoke your own bacon I'd recommend getting the large extra shelf. With that I can smoke 6 slabs (3 full bellies) at once. The sear grates are pretty cool too. I've loved using mine.

My .02 and probably getting some change back,
Robert


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 22, 2021)

Sandy, did you get the insulation blanket from RT or somewhere else.  I didn't see it on their web page.

The upgrades on the 1250 include:
upper rack that slides in & stores on the back of the hopper
upgraded side shelf
both 2.4 & 5 htz wifi
conduit for electronics
front shelf (stronger than the after market 700)
Cast deflector shield more heavy duty 

So its about $230 more for the upgraded side shelf, dual band wifi, conduit cast deflector...

Robert, I know you love yours (thanks for the 1.75 cents worth...lol) as does Dave (he has similar weather as me).....a huge reason I'm leaning that way based on your guys experience..... 

Oh ruined a butt yesterday on the Memphis (it was the last straw!!), it was going perfect (and I mean perfect, just 45 min or so to dinner) but the hopper developed a pocket hole in the pellets (a common prob, errrrr) so tapped the hopper (same as hundred of times prior) and 10 min later the butt was toast from the uncontrollable fire cause buy new pellets in the fire pot.....PISSED ME OFF and the wife since she had garden fresh tomatillos for Chili Verde and ended up going out to Texas Road House instead......


----------



## forktender (Sep 22, 2021)

Where's my knife, did you forget about me?


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 22, 2021)

forktender said:


> Where's my knife, did you forget about me?



Nope I haven't forgotten.  I just finished up some major honey do's last week, so was going to start to grind the bevels in the next two weeks (just got some new ceramic belts :-) ).


----------



## forktender (Sep 22, 2021)

I couldn't resist busting your balls a little.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 22, 2021)

forktender said:


> I couldn't resist busting your balls a little.


That's fair!  I've been feeling it!!!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 23, 2021)

Well........ this morning, my wife stood over my shoulder to "force" me to order a 1250 and to make sure I wouldn't chicken out.....the trigger for me last night was she said she won't smoke anything else till we get a new one and one she can trust......


----------



## sandyut (Sep 23, 2021)

WOW Jealous!  You will love it!  the insulated cover/blanket I got from Rec Tec.

and CONGRATS!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 23, 2021)

WHOOP WHOOP Congrats now get that beast in and get busy !


----------



## Kevin Braker (Sep 23, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Well........ this morning, my wife stood over my shoulder to "force" me to order a 1250 and to make sure I wouldn't chicken out.....the trigger for me last night was she said she won't smoke anything else till we get a new one and one she can trust......


Thats a proper lady right there, mine isn't interested in operation one. She just wants the meats( and cheese and butter too)


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 23, 2021)

sandyut said:


> WOW Jealous!  You will love it!  the insulated cover/blanket I got from Rec Tec.
> 
> and CONGRATS!


Thanks!  I'm a little apprehensive but have high hopes for sure (a full 6 year warrantee sure helped)!  By the way I talked to RT CS and they don't make a blanket anymore because they said they do fine without it.  They suggested if I really want one just buy a cheap welding blanket (HF) for it so it can be tossed each year because it gets messy......



912smoker said:


> WHOOP WHOOP Congrats now get that beast in and get busy !



Thanks and I know....NOT having a pellet for convenience it killing me and my wife boycotting buying meat till it gets here is a killer.....I know I have other smokers but I'm swamped with work so I need the wife to be able smoke!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 23, 2021)

Kevin Braker said:


> Thats a proper lady right there, mine isn't interested in operation one. She just wants the meats( and cheese and butter too)



Many thanks Kevin!  I'm lucky for sure.  She was really PO'd that she didn't get her chili verde especially after planning on it for 3 days!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 25, 2021)

forktender said:


> Where's my knife, did you forget about me?



......oh it’s an illusive creature that only comes out at night!!!! LOL


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 30, 2021)

I went to grab a snack at lunch today and to my surprise this baby was in a crate sitting in front of the garage door..... wow that was quick!





Was slammed at work so had to wait till tonight to put it together..., Took about 40 min and bingo. This is a beast!





Oh and this is just AWESOME both top and bottom selves slide!!!!





I didn’t know the bottom did so I’m way happy that it does!!!!

Can’t wait for the burn in and first cook!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 1, 2021)

Now that's a thing of beauty right there!
And that front shelf is mighty nice too !
Congrats and let the smoke roll


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 1, 2021)

Very nice . I think you and the wife will like it . I bought the Weber EX4 end of July . Been put thru it's paces for sure . I like it . Like anything else , it's a different way to smoke or grill . Just have to get used to it .


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 1, 2021)

Ok did the burn in and I grabbed my stop watch to see how fast it would go to 400.....

So I tossed a 1/2 cup of pellets in the pot and turned it on.......the results below...

0 to 225 - 12 min
330 - 14 min
350 - 16.5 min
375 - 18 min
400 - 19 min.

Needless to say I’m blown away!!!!  12 mins to 225......and 14 to 3:30. This is a game changer in quick meals, just no other way to say it!!!  The 1250 added a 3rpm auger motor to speed up the heat cycle and I’m not sure how you get much better for a smoker of this size.........I’m not impressed very easily but needless to say I’m impressed!

the 1250 also has an upgraded WiFi controller and so far the app and phone control has been simple and functional....just a few min to set up and it’s running. Alerts and alarms all function as set.

Just one happy CivilSmoker!

PS I had my ink bird spaced all over the man grate and all were with in 5/10 deg across the space during the heat up and within 5 after


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 1, 2021)

That is one fine looking outfit. I see competition cooks in the wife's future


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 1, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Now that's a thing of beauty right there!
> And that front shelf is mighty nice too !
> Congrats and let the smoke roll


thanks man!  It’s going to roll lots of smoke!



chopsaw said:


> Very nice . I think you and the wife will like it . I bought the Weber EX4 end of July . Been put thru it's paces for sure . I like it . Like anything else , it's a different way to smoke or grill . Just have to get used to it .


I’m a liking it a lot already!  Tossed some seasoned boneless/skinless thighs on it cranked it up to 450 and bam bam.   The Weber looks like a nice rig as well!  It’s a much lighter smoke but it’s a soft heat so makes magic with meat!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 1, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> That is one fine looking outfit. I see competition cooks in the wife's future


Thanks winter!  I think I’m gonna like what the wife creates!!!  The cool thing is I will know when she fires it up!!!  Just need to get a camera view!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 3, 2021)

So here is the time to 225 now that the auger tube is full......just a little over 7min!






I’m also loving the WiFi control and app as well.......


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 3, 2021)

I knew you would like it . I fired up the SmokeFire a bit ago . Gets to temp fast also . I'm with you on the app controls . They're all fun to cook on . Something different is nice . 
I have a question for you on a different subject . I'll try to send you a PM later .


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I knew you would like it . I fired up the SmokeFire a bit ago . Gets to temp fast also . I'm with you on the app controls . They're all fun to cook on . Something different is nice .
> I have a question for you on a different subject . I'll try to send you a PM later .



Great day for smoking for sure!  The fast heating on the SmokeFire had me really considering it.  The new PIDs have really up the pellet smokers games!

Fire the Q away will be looking for it!


----------



## sandyut (Oct 8, 2021)

Late to the party, that is one beautiful smoker.  imma little envious for sure.  You will be loving it every time to use it i am sure.

CONGRATS!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 8, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Late to the party, that is one beautiful smoker.  imma little envious for sure.  You will be loving it every time to use it i am sure.
> 
> CONGRATS!



Thanks Sandy!  I'm loving it!  Already done chicken, spare ribs and tips, pork butt, and brisket in it......Just FANTASIC!!!  The pictures says it all....I mean how do you argue with these results?


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 8, 2021)

I know . It's crazy because I like charcoal and wood . You can't deny the food that comes of these things . I have a bunch of cooks from the smoke fire I need to post . Ribs was one of the best things so far . That all looks fantastic BTW .


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 8, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> ....I mean how to you argue with these results?
> ............



You need some good ole Southern pimento cheese to fill those celery pieces.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I know . It's crazy because I like charcoal and wood . You can't deny the food that comes of these things . I have a bunch of cooks from the smoke fire I need to post . Ribs was one of the best things so far . That all looks fantastic BTW .



I think they have really up their PID programs in these new pellet smokers!  I’m like you, I like/love wood but don’t always have the time to tend it all day for good brisket.  Ie, I set my alarm to get up early to do brisket and after turning the alarm off I turned on the smoker while still in bed.....by time I got down stairs and grabbed the pre seasoned brisket from the fridge  the RT was up to temp...... bingo on it went and I went into the home office to start work early......... only opening it up once when it was time to wrap, then pulled at temp and in the oven to hold for dinner .......all in I only spent 15 mins for a 12 hour brisket.......now that makes a good day...... after a 14 hour work day in the office you come in the kitchen and slice brisket perfection for dinner!!!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 8, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> You need some good ole Southern pimento cheese to fill those celery pieces.


I know, I love cheese but I just can’t do it with celery..... but needed a crunch in the meal!


----------

